# Where to get replacement part for pinnacle baitcasting reel?



## bbx14 (Aug 20, 2013)

I recently purchased a pinnacle deadbolt bait casting reel at Dicks, and got a great deal.. it was really discounted, with 50% on top of that, ended up getting a $80 reel for $15.. got it home, and realized the tension knob was missing.. i tried going to the pinnacle website, but kept getting a weird error.
Any ideas where i can get a replacement for it?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Most reel repair shops can hook you up with one. Or if you have an old reel laying around, those tension knobs are basically universal among probably 95% of the baitcast manufactures. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bbx14 (Aug 20, 2013)

The only thing is, i live in the middle of nowhere.. closest reel shop would be atlleast and hour and half away.. didn't know if there would be a place online that would be an easy go to..

and i thought the same thing.. I tried 2 old shimanos, and old abu garcia, all 3 were way too big to fit. lol


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Just got the same message when I tried to go to the site. You might try ebay.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bbx14 said:


> The only thing is, i live in the middle of nowhere.. closest reel shop would be atlleast and hour and half away.. didn't know if there would be a place online that would be an easy go to..
> 
> and i thought the same thing.. I tried 2 old shimanos, and old abu garcia, all 3 were way too big to fit. lol


Search "reel repair" online. It should give you hundreds of shops to pick from. Basically any of them can send you what you need.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Try TUNAREELTROUBLES.com they have parts for just about any reel made,


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Check Bass Pro Shops. They clain to have the largest inventory of reel parts. Where ever you get it, talk to someone who knows the reel or has the schematic. I suspect you will also be missing the copper washer that goes under the adjustment cap and maybe other parts.


----------

